# SEACURE, SEACURE, SEACURE- it saved me!!!



## 15618 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am new here at posting although I have read lots on here- this is my first post.I have suffered from IBS and although I have had many trips to the doctors office with no results I wasn't willing to give up. So I started looking for alternative solutions. I tried many natural health supplements with only minimal results. Just when I thought I had tried everything I heard from a friend about an amazing product called- SEACURE. My friend said that it worked quickly and that his life was back on track thanks to it. He gave me the phone number for the Canadian supplier 1-800-528-0791 Practical Nutrition and I called and talked to them about the product. They were very helpful and the shipping was quick.I was quite busy when I recieved the product so it sat on the table for a few days before I tried it. Within a week of taking seacure I started to notice more formed stool and less urgencey to go. As the weeks rolled by and I ordered more seacure my condition continued to improve! For the first time in many years I felt like a normal person!I have been taking the seacure for over a year now and couldn't imagine being without it. It sounds funny but this product changed my life. The best part about it is that it is natural and has no side effects- unlike many of the medications I have tried in the past. I now tell anyone that will listen to me about seacure and people I had no idea were suffering are now getting the benifits from seacure.Hope this helps other that are suffering.


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

It's a little expensive. What symptoms did you have before?


----------

